
Scientists Just Teleported an Object into Space for the First Time - Biba89
https://time.com/4854718/quantum-entanglement-teleport-space/
======
ebcode
no, they didn't; but they did redefine the definition of teleportation.

> Teleportation is the theoretical transfer of matter or energy from one point
> to another without traversing the physical space between them. ... [1]

if they teleported anything, it was information, not matter or energy.

[1]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teleportation](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teleportation)

~~~
iicc
> information, not matter or energy

Aren't matter and energy just a manifestation of information though?

~~~
BubRoss
I'm not sure if abstract semantics are a good place for scientific discovery
announcement headlines.

------
345218435
tl;dr

“A team of researchers in China sent a photon from the ground to an orbiting
satellite more than 300 miles above through a process known as quantum
entanglement”

links from the article:

\- [https://www.technologyreview.com/s/608252/first-object-
telep...](https://www.technologyreview.com/s/608252/first-object-teleported-
from-earth-to-orbit/)

\- [https://arxiv.org/abs/1707.00934](https://arxiv.org/abs/1707.00934)

imo, it’s far-fetched to call a photon an “object”.

~~~
Fjolsvith
Well, it'll work once we figure out how to convert an atom or molecule into a
photon and back.

------
holstvoogd
Inaccessible, probably due to adblocker or being in the EU.

~~~
bobwaycott
Able to read it with adblocker active while in France (on mobile).

> _A team of researchers in China sent a photon from the ground to an orbiting
> satellite more than 300 miles above through a process known as quantum
> entanglement, according to MIT Technology Review. It’s the farthest distance
> tested so far in teleportation experiments, the researchers said. Their work
> was published online on the open access site arXiv._

> _For about a month, the scientists beamed up millions of photons from their
> ground station in Tibet to the low-orbiting satellite. They were successful
> in more than 900 cases._

